# 6D can't be this bad can it?



## lJoSquaredl (Nov 22, 2013)

I'd like to get a 6D until I save up and can easily afford the Mark III, and can easily replace it if the worst happens (lost/stolen/etc) but all I hear about is how bad the video is. I've watched tons of videos and I can't really judge how bad it is. I see videos with stuff/situations i'd never shoot (far away buildings/roofs/powerlines) and it looks terrible, but then I watch videos where there's plenty of brick buildings and walls around and they look just fine. Some people say shooting at lowest sharpness and adding back if needed in post helps, some say that's not true at all. I'll probably be shooting a lot of events, people/shirts/inside of buildings, altho I don't wanna be afraid to go outside and shoot from time to time, is it that bad? BTW this will be my first camera, but I don't want the GH3, Sony A7, Nikon, etc, just wanna stick to Canon for the most part, but high ISO and easier focus in dark is important so i'm kinda screwed, only have M2/M3/6D as my options it seems.


----------



## sjschall (Nov 23, 2013)

A lot of people making videos about the 6D moire will be trying to show it at it's worst - i.e. a brick building far away, so naturally it will look bad. I know a couple people who shoot video on it and love it. I think it's a great idea to buy it and then switch to 5D later on.


----------



## lJoSquaredl (Nov 28, 2013)

Does anyone know if Caprock or Zeiss Softar filters help at all? I know of the VAF filter too but if there's one you can slap right on the lens quickly and it works well that would be excellent


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 28, 2013)

lJoSquaredl said:


> I'd like to get a 6D until I save up and can easily afford the Mark III, and can easily replace it if the worst happens (lost/stolen/etc) but all I hear about is how bad the video is. I've watched tons of videos and I can't really judge how bad it is.



Best way is to order or rent the 6d and try for yourself, it really depends on what you shoot, try it at some potentially critical scenes and then decide if it's "good enough" - every other opinion will be as subjective as yours.

The real advantage of the 5d3 is raw video with Magic Lantern though as this is the one feature that exonerates the Canon dslrs from being outclassed by the new competition - the 6d sd slot only max 40mb/s which is only good for 720p, with the big brother you can shoot 1080p at any res and fps.

As for "it can't be as bad": Yes, it potentially can, same goes for af, Canon (mis-)designed the 6d with a clear target audience in mind and is eager to protect their more expensive lineup - €1500 unfortunately doesn't buy you an "all around good" camera from Canon.


----------



## zim (Nov 28, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> €1500 unfortunately doesn't buy you an "all around good" camera from Canon.



€1500 unfortunately doesn't buy you an "all around good" *FF * camera from Canon.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 28, 2013)

zim said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > €1500 unfortunately doesn't buy you an "all around good" camera from Canon.
> ...



No crop camera can be "all around good" :-> since you're photon noise limited which - of course depending on the final print/view size - excludes a lot of situations. Unfortunately to cover it all it's either a 5d3 or a 6d+crop.


----------



## syder (Dec 9, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> lJoSquaredl said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to get a 6D until I save up and can easily afford the Mark III, and can easily replace it if the worst happens (lost/stolen/etc) but all I hear about is how bad the video is. I've watched tons of videos and I can't really judge how bad it is.
> ...



Whilst ML offers a load of really useful monitoring aides I don't think that the RAW video is that big a deal for most people. Compared to h264 the workflow is still quite painfully slow. And unless you have an excess of time on your hands that's an issue. RAW is great for a feature (where you have a DIT and an entire postproduction team) but for most small budget productions it really is overkill. If you really need RAW buy a BMCC or a RED. And if you NEED RAW the price wont be an issue.

I'm not sure what competition you're referring to Marsu - the only affordable cameras that do RAW are the Blackmagics, and they're so far removed from a DSLR that they can't be compared. And if you think a BMCC is cheap because the body doesn't cost much you're wrong. Once you add all the extras you're looking at paying more than a C100 for a far less versatile camera (but which does provide higher resolution images with a lot more colour information). 

But the C100, BMCC and other cinema cameras aren't meant to be competition for DSLRs - they're a definite step up for video. But they don't do stills. And cost more. Yes it would be lovely were Canon to offer the C500/1DC/1DX for $1500... But there's a reason why they don't.

People used to make perfectly watchable films with SD 1/3" cameras like the Sony PD150 and Canon XL1. The images you can make with a 6D will blow away what was possible for everyone outside of big budget productions five years ago. 

BTW OP - insure your camera gear, then you don't need to worry about the cost of replacing it if it gets nicked... And Marsu's suggestion of renting a 6D and seeing for yourself if you like it is a really good call (this is a good idea with all camera purchases tbh)


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 9, 2013)

syder said:


> I'm not sure what competition you're referring to Marsu - the only affordable cameras that do RAW are the Blackmagics, and they're so far removed from a DSLR that they can't be compared. And if you think a BMCC is cheap because the body doesn't cost much you're wrong. Once you add all the extras you're looking at paying more than a C100 for a far less versatile camera (but which does provide higher resolution images with a lot more colour information).



Thanks, since I'm not into video I really didn't calculate the "total cost of ownership", I'll consider this in the future. As for shooting raw, I don't suggest you do it all the time because of the large data rate and slow processing time - but it should prove invaluable to have the potential for select scenes? As for the workflow, things seem to have improved recently because you can directly import the new ML raw format into Premiere CC (if you can afford it, that is...).


----------

